

Xkcd 404 - felipebueno
http://xkcd.com/404

======
vog
So does there actually exist a (somewhere hidden) XKCD comic #404? Or has this
just been intentionally left out?

~~~
felipebueno
I'm pretty sure that (<http://xkcd.com/404>) is the actual 404 comic =). It is
the only one "missing". <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xkcd>
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_404>

------
felipebueno
I've found that when I was scraping the XKCD comics and get the error. Very
clever comic! =D

------
xauronx
They should have put the tool tip text on it at least :)

